# Thinking of buying more DRI  pts



## oneillma (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks in advance for your help 

Last year I purchased from DRI in Scottsdale AZ 2500 points, so I'm a member of the Club and US collection, as well as have a free membership to Interval International.

Of course the sales person made it sound like 2500 points would get me a two bedroom for a week and of course I found that was not true.  And no, she didn't put that down in writing either.

So, with that in mind, if I do purchase more points on this site or anywhere else, 
1. do they combine with my original 2500 points?
2. are there certain things I should look out for when purchasing these points, for example, do they need to be in the US collection?  
3.  I see on TUGs site these DRI points for sale mention a location, does it need to be the same place as the 2500 points I currently own and if so, how do I determine what that location is?
4.  Anything else?

And thanks, I did look through postings, but didn't see what I was looking for.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 24, 2015)

oneillma said:


> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Last year I purchased from DRI in Scottsdale AZ 2500 points, so I'm a member of the Club and US collection, as well as have a free membership to Interval International.
> 
> ...



When you buy DRI points resale, they're not part of the Club, even if the seller had the points in the Club. Club membership is not transferable. That means the points can only be used in the collection they belong to. If you buy points in the US collection, you can only use them for the resorts in the US collection. If you want to add the points to the Club, you can negotiate with DRI, but they usually require that you purchase more points to add the resale points into the Club.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 24, 2015)

artringwald said:


> When you buy DRI points resale, they're not part of the Club, even if the seller had the points in the Club. Club membership is not transferable. That means the points can only be used in the collection they belong to. If you buy points in the US collection, you can only use them for the resorts in the US collection. If you want to add the points to the Club, you can negotiate with DRI, but they usually require that you purchase more points to add the resale points into the Club.



Correct.

So IMHO  if you want more pts in the US collection, there are many people who will just give them to you. So there is no need to buy anything more from DRI.

There are in fact several threads here on TUG (in the marketplace and on bargain deals) offering DRI US collections TS for free. 

Just be sure to get more pts in the* same collection* because if they are not, you will not be able to pool the points together.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 24, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> Correct.
> 
> So IMHO  if you want more pts in the US collection, there are many people who will just give them to you. So there is no need to buy anything more from DRI.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! I forgot to mention that if you buy more points from DRI, you will pay ridiculous prices for them. It's not worth it to get your resale points into the Club.


----------



## wildimaginations (May 31, 2015)

artringwald said:


> Absolutely! I forgot to mention that if you buy more points from DRI, you will pay ridiculous prices for them. It's not worth it to get your resale points into the Club.



So are you saying that it's not possible to combine resale DRI points into my account?  Or can it be done?

If it is possible, what would be the process and how much would it cost?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 31, 2015)

wildimaginations said:


> So are you saying that it's not possible to combine resale DRI points into my account?  Or can it be done?
> 
> If it is possible, what would be the process and how much would it cost?



If you own pts in DRI's US collection, (there are many people who will give you more points in the US collection.)  Resale points would then be available for you to use at any of the ~35 resorts US collection resorts. (They could not be use at any of the other DRI resorts.) Your developer bought US collection pts can be pooled together with the new resale pts BUT resale pts can not be used in "the Club". 

  BUT you can use the resale pts  first at the US collection resorts then use your DRI bought pts for "club" use.


----------



## geist1223 (May 31, 2015)

*Resell points into The Club DRI*

If my memory is working correctly if you have DRI Points and are in The Club it is possible to buy resell DRI Points and get them in your Account as part of the Club. The norm is you have to buy 1/2 from DRI at whatever price you can negociate ie you buy 10000 DRI Points on the Secondary Market you would have to buy at least 5000 DRI Points from DRI to get all the Points into The Club. Also the DRI Points you buy on the Secondary Market need to be in the same Collection.


----------



## Baldwin (Jun 1, 2015)

geist1223 said:


> If my memory is working correctly if you have DRI Points and are in The Club it is possible to buy resell DRI Points and get them in your Account as part of the Club. The norm is you have to buy 1/2 from DRI at whatever price you can negociate ie you buy 10000 DRI Points on the Secondary Market you would have to buy at least 5000 DRI Points from DRI to get all the Points into The Club. Also the DRI Points you buy on the Secondary Market need to be in the same Collection.



This is my understanding too. The question is, if you pay $3/point for 5000 points, is that $15K a good investment to "clean" the 10K resale points. In some cases the answer might be yes, but in others it is no. Also, don't forget the annual DRI maintenance fees you just added.


----------

